# 2 bunny litters- 1 dead & 1 alive



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

early yesterday morning candy(mini rex/lop) had a healthy litter of 7(i think) baby bunnies! :clap: i haven't taken them out of box so they stay warm but got a pic for now. the other doe, wiggles(mini rex) was due too, laid in her box all day and last night i caught on she's munching on something. it was a baby bunny! i then found 3 more dead babies that she was laying on.  she's 8 months old. will she do better next time? how long before she can be bred again?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

It's hard to say if she will do this again next time or not especially not knowing exactly what happened. She may have ate the babies because they were already dead when born. I would remove the nest, give her a 1/2 - 1 teaspoon of calf manna on her feed to help her body recover from the birth for about a week and then try to rebreed her. If she doesn't want anything to do with a buck, give her another week. This being her first litter I would give her another shot. Sometimes they don't get the whole mother thing on the first try.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable....I am so sorry for your losses....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i give my does a 3 strikes and you're out rule. they get 3 shots.. if they mess up.. it counts as one.

you could rebreed her as early as today. but most people wait a week


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm really hoping it was only due to lack of experience for her. the night before, she had pulled fur and was holding straw in her mouth to put in her nest so maybe next time she'll do better. 
looks like a real variety in color in candy's litter! can't wait for warmer weather so we can pull them out of box and see them better! it's frigid right now!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats on Candy's litter, and very sorry about the about the other litter. My doe's first litter was all dead. There was 7 of them and they all just looked deformed, she had started to eat 2 of them before I found them. Its not uncommon for some of the first litter to be dead, so don't be discouraged. She just had her second litter and all 8 of them are doing really well and she is a great mom. I agree with SDK on 3 strikes. I'd wait at least a week to rebred her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i was able to get a better look at candy's litter. the weather was milder yesterday so i took them out of their cozy box and got some pics. what colors would you call them?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you've got two harlequins in there.. and the three dark ones are some kind of agouti. you'll be able to know with time what the two fawn colored ones are


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

The fawn ones look like Tort to me. The darks look like Castor and the others are black and orange harlequins.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they could be dilute torts.. my tort babies with minirex were pretty dark.

the darks could be castor or chestnut.. can't tell till they get some more fur on them.

and the one baby is def a black japanese harli.. but the one looks a tad blue


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

yep, blue tort is deffinately a possability. I actually never raised mini rex, just the lionheads. As they get older it will be easier to tell.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

color genetics are all the same for the rabbits.. just different color names. like in std rex a chocolate castor is an amber


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

It's so confusing when they do that. Why not just have one name for each color all the way across the board. From Netherland Dwarfs to Flemish Giants and every breed in between.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou for your help! i'll have to post a new pic in a few weeks when they're older.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Coyote Night Acres said:


> It's so confusing when they do that. Why not just have one name for each color all the way across the board. From Netherland Dwarfs to Flemish Giants and every breed in between.


they do it because all the stuff goes through the individual breeds and then the breed or color for that breed is accepted to arba


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

the bunnies are now 2 1/2 weeks old and so cute! just last night we lost one to the bitter cold temps. it's been jumping out of the baby box and we kept putting it back the last few days but it must have jumped out again last night and just got too cold. :sigh: cutest one of all too! it was multi-color with orange face. but we still have 6 healthy babies and enjoying them! now that they have fur, can you help me with identifying colors?

also, the bunny that lost her first litter is now due again for the end of february.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry about the one you lost  I keep worrying about mine at night, its been soo cold. Yours are really cute, how big will they get?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

they grow to about 4 lbs. so much fun to see them get cuter as the days go by!


----------

